# This Can't Be Right,



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Is there really only one dump valve handle on the 29F BHS? (Duh, look for it, stupid!!) Yeah, I did. I am wondering if it might have gotten sealed up when the under-carriage was sealed. The bottom is very slick and clean of drag producing protrusions, but I only found one "T" handle. Maybe it is missing the handle and I am overlooking a bare valve shaft. Maybe I am just silly and there is really only one handle for the two grey and one black water tanks. Help.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The 5'er owners will have to confirm this, but you should have the black and gray handles near the tank discharge pipe, and the galley handle near the wheel well, for some reason, I think I remember someone saying it was actually between the wheels, not sure which side though.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't go and look because it is not here, but as I remember one is between the two tires underneath the slideout, and the other two are just ahead of the tires. Should be a total of three, one for the black, one for the grey water from the galley, and one for the grey water from the bathroom. It seems like somebody had posted a picture of it at some point, but I can't seem to find it.

Here are a couple of links to previos topics on this.
click here
click here

David


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I know we don't have the exact same 5er, but I can tell you for sure that the 28FRLS has 3 handles (grey and black near the discharge, and galley near the wheels). I would assume the same for the 29FBHS


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

We had a handle fall off once. This happened on the trip home after buying it.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We have the28frls and have only one gray water tank so we have only 2 valves and ours where marked wrong at first. We checked by putting water only in the gray tank then open the valves to check as many here have had there marked wrong. The people here are Great about helping with problems they find.
action Ken


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

You should at least have 2 handles. If you can only find one, my guess is that the T handles has fallen off. The black handles are threaded on and can be turned off. I bet if you look you should find a thin metal rod. If the rod has screwed itself loose from the valve, I would look for a slit or an opening in the underbelly. If you still cannot find it, I would head back to the dealer, something has to be missing.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

The 29FBHS has three handles - the gray and black handles are just in front of the side slide, and the galley handle is between the two tires.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ken, you sure you only have 2 valves? It's possible -- believe early '04's only had one gray tank. But ours is fairly early (april) and we have 3 tanks; black, gray, and galley. All valve handles are on the port side with two ahead of the wheels and one inbetween the wheels.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Check your tank handles!
I had one fall off and puncture a tire in Gague ,NM (where?).








On the 21RS they are just in front of the tires.
The replacement from Keystone is metal, the original was plastic.
Loc-tite is probably a good idea, or a jam nut.

Dave


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

vdub
We have only two handles on our 28frls they where marked wrong from the factory as most where. We bought ours 2/15/04







so I think ours was made in 2003. We have used it for a year and have not run over any galley tank yet. So i guess we only have 1 gray and 1 black. I went out today and looked to make sure that I did not miss it. No hole or rod or handle there but this could be a joke from the tank jokester that but the lables the wrong way.








Ken


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Grandeken, I think you are probably right. We bought our rig at an rv show in Feb04, but did not get the one that was at the show. Ours finally showed up in May04 and had a build date of Apr04. I now remember the dealer making comment that Keystone had added the extra tank sometime early in '04. It's a 30 gallon tank and I notice now that the new 5's are coming with 60 gallon tanks. But if I'm out dry camping in Idaho 25 miles from the nearest person, I don't have too much problem with dumping my galley water.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I lost a handle too. I'm going to mod mine when it comes out of storage.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Electric valves to control from inside Jolly?


----------

